# old artwork



## walter branche (Feb 3, 2012)

this represents back in the old days when ,rich men would bet on prostitutes riding ordinary bikes, the bet was on who would fall off first because of sexual stimulation


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 3, 2012)

walter branche said:


> this represents back in the old days when ,rich men would bet on prostitutes riding ordinary bikes, the bet was on who would fall off first because of sexual stimulation   View attachment 40774




Are you pulling my leg?


----------



## walter branche (Feb 3, 2012)

*something i read*

I am trying to find the book that ,had this historical reference,.  I read it years ago and have forgotten which book its in., thanks wpb


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 3, 2012)

Crazy!! Just crazy!! The reference would be interesting.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 3, 2012)

This article is from 10 or 15 years later, but is quite entertaining!
http://books.google.com/books?id=9yugAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA641&dq=a#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## chitown (Feb 3, 2012)

Andrew, 

Entertaining indeed! Scandalous and entertaining. Those evil bike riders doing all sorts of mischievous things at all hours of the night no less! Thanks for the link.

Walter,

Thanks for sharing the artwork... and the stories behind them.



Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay, I admit it , that is why I ride bikes. 

Don't tell anyone.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 4, 2012)

*not my reference*

this is technical , the story I am writing about is what the art shows , and the story was about prostitutes riding ordinary bikes ,wpb


----------



## sam (Feb 4, 2012)

It would be neet to go to a museum and see a show on bicycle art from this era.There must be tons of prints done during the Bicycle craze of the 1890s.
Thinks ,Walter,That one is also very colorfull!
And BTW--Robert Pinnell,an early wheelman and artist is well worth researching.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 4, 2012)

And we thought cycling only stimulated our cardiovascular system......


----------



## bricycle (Feb 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see what Boris says after reading this stuff.....


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 4, 2012)

If you can find a copy of '100 Years of Bicycle Posters' by Jack Rennert there is alot of great artwork from this period. It's an awesome book.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 4, 2012)

*i have   that book available*








if anyone wants to obtain it ,. wpb only one example is available


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 8, 2012)

I am never touching a high wheel seat again! ...bodily fluids!





walter branche said:


> this represents back in the old days when ,rich men would bet on prostitutes riding ordinary bikes, the bet was on who would fall off first because of sexual stimulation   View attachment 40774


----------



## OldRider (Feb 8, 2012)

This is one of the funniest threads in a long time! My Dad was a cowboy in Texas/Mexico in the 40s and 50s and he used to tell us about the senoritas on horseback but I never imagined high wheelers,lol.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 8, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> This article is from 10 or 15 years later, but is quite entertaining!
> http://books.google.com/books?id=9yugAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA641&dq=a#v=onepage&q&f=false




Amazing that the politicians didn't or haven't outlawed bicycles, especially tandems...


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 9, 2012)

mazdaflyer said:


> Amazing that the politicians didn't or haven't outlawed bicycles, especially tandems...




I think male/female tandems are probably safe from their wrath but others...might be draft legislation in the works as we speak.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 9, 2012)

http://campyonly.com/modbikes/modgallery.html
here is an interesting site for bike enthusiasts. Click on the lower left hand picture of the young lady embracing the sign post. I would say Walters contention about girls on ordinary high wheelers is equally true for modern bikes.


----------

